# [SSD] Alignement des partitions ??? (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

J'ai tout réinstallé, il y a 2 semaines, car j'ai un nouveau SSD : 

- Vertex 3 sur SATA3 6Gbits

- 120Go (2x 60?)

- 4Kb Random Write Aligned

Bon alors, lors de l'installation, je n'ai pas du tout fait attention à quoi que ce soit au niveau des partitions :

```

Disque /dev/sda : 120.0 Go, 120034123776 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 14593 cylindres, total 234441648 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x249f287b

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2          206848   112639999    56216576    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       112640000   234436544    60898272+  83  Linux

```

Maintenant, je me demande si j'aurais du ... C'est quoi l'alignement des partitions avec un SSD ??? Est-ce nécessaire ? Quel est l'avantage et comment vérifier que c'est "bien fait" ???

J'ai juste activé la TRIM avec "discard" sur ext4 + AHCI dans le bios ... à part ça, le reste était un déplacement des répertoires temporaires et autre ...

Help, je crois que je peux tout recommencer   :Laughing: 

----------

## Zoboulo

Les dernières versions des outils de partitionnement classiques sont relativement intelligentes et alignent par défaut sur des valeurs compatibles avec les ssd et les dd modernes. Dans ton cas, 2048*512 = 1Mo est divisible par la taille des erase block d'à peu près tous les ssd du marché, pas de problème donc !

----------

## El_Goretto

+1

Les erase block... ya combien de chances qu'on se fasse avoir la première fois et qu'on prenne la taille des blocs en lecture, hein ?  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Super, je ne devrais pas tout réinstaller ^^

Maintenant, pas sûr que j'ai compris ton calcul   :Embarassed: 

Mais c'est cool quand même   :Cool: 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

